# Jellybean as multi-tool



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I tryed to use my new Jellybean as multi-tool device.
It can do it!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent shooting Marco.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Excellent shooting Marco.*


Thanks a lot Mr.MN


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fun video!!! Great shooting ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

That was great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Great shooting my friend


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Fun video!!! Great shooting ....
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you Charles. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

wn4Studios said:


> That was great!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

E.G. said:


> Great shooting my friend


Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Very nice shooting!





Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shooting!


Thank you guys!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Beanflip said:


> Excellent!


Thank you! I like that "your" slingshot


----------

